# Chausson flash 03



## 111205 (Apr 8, 2008)

hi a problem i had with my flash 03 was water taking ages to drain away i returned to the dealer i got it from knowepark in scotland and they found the hoses going into the waste water tank where to long so they took 3 inches off the hoses and things are a1 so thanks to the dealership for all the help i hope this may help anyone who has problems with water draining away in there motorhome


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi alk

Thanks for that post. It's quite a common complaint, and I can see that hoses too long could kink and restrict their flow.

Next time I'm grovelling under mine, I might just take a look :wink: 

Gerald


----------

